# A/V Reciever Recommendation



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in the market for a 5.1 reciever that has more than the standard 2 HDMI inputs, a DVI/VGA input (or enough HDMI inputs to convert to HDMI), a subwoofer output via RCA. I would also like 2+ optical inputs as well. I need it to pump out some power as I have these up front, this center, and these rears. I think there should be a decent reciever for under $500 out there that can handle all this. If it matters, it will be outputting video signal to a 1080p projector, so an upconvert would be nice as well. If anyone has any opinions, please share.

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Crutchfield.com. First question is, what is your budget that you are willing to spend. Also, expect to replace 5 times before you get it right. We are dealing with this problem with our church, and are looking at around $10k for the A/V board we need, and for a Second Sound production board, another $10-20k for the one that we need. This will be the 5th change they have done on sound boards, because needs changed over the past 10 years.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You should be able to get what you need for around $500. Check bestbuy.com and crutchfield.com. Both will allow you to search by needed features. When you find one you like, check the price on Amazon.com. They seem to be the best on price, however Crutchfield's customer service is very good.


----------

